
Apple claims it isn’t scanning customers’ faces, after teen sues for $1B - cypherpunks01
https://www.theverge.com/tech/2019/4/23/18512942/apple-lawsuit-facial-recognition-nypd-1-billion-theft
======
hadsed
Doesn't $1bn seem excessive for being wrongly accused of petty theft on
multiple counts? I get that it's a very disruptive thing to have happen to
you, but still.

Also, the case seems like it has nothing to do with the case except that it
was the cause of false identification. I think people are misidentified in
photos by other people all the time, though important to note in his case
apparently the detective immediately recognized the guy as not the one
stealing in the photo. Seems that maybe someone at Apple didn't do their own
diligence, which is probably the more concerning thing here.

~~~
vladdoster
Yeah a bit over the top no doubt

